# Peace from The OC!



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

San Clemente is Epic. 

Way to go. I grew up in Vista Esa and now in the East with a 7, 4, and 2 year old. Oh how I miss In and Out Burger.


----------



## tboooe (Mar 16, 2008)

Suburban Blend said:


> San Clemente is Epic.
> 
> Way to go. I grew up in Vista Esa and now in the East with a 7, 4, and 2 year old. Oh how I miss In and Out Burger.


San Clemente is pretty sweet I must admit. I have pretty grown up my entire life in Orange County. Learned to surf in Newport and HB. Now I mainly surf longboards in San Clemente and Carlsbad.

Dude In and Out is my worst enemy/best friend. Now that you mention it, I think I will hit one up on my way home from Big Bear! Perhaps I can send you a 4x4 Double Double, Animal style overnight on dry ice?? At least the shake will make it!

By the way, where is Vista Esa?


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

tboooe said:


> By the way, where is Vista Esa?


Vista is inland of Oceanside. "Esa" pronounced Sssaaa in Latino fashion.

I've taken double doubles on a plane before. My favorite is to go out of an airport (LAX or Vegas) on a long lay-over and get some. Usually while I'm waiting back in the airport with the In and Out soda; I'll see someone else look at the cup and freak out - look at their watch - and bail out for some.

So many industry jobs near you. MALAKYE.COM :: ACTION SPORTS INDUSTRY CAREER OPPORTUNITIES


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

*Newport Beach*

FTW!!!! yeha orange county boarders are the bestestez


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

yeah... err.... 'welcome'.

how were the first 9 months of being in here?


----------

